# Car hire in Oliva,Spain.



## mestala (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi all

Can anyone let me know of the cheapest car hire places in Oliva.

Names,websites and phone numbers would be appreciated.

I did read a post somewhere that people were even renting out their own cars,don't know how that works,but interesting.

I'm coming over the first week in November.

Cheers

Steven


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mestala said:


> Hi all
> 
> Can anyone let me know of the cheapest car hire places in Oliva.
> 
> ...


a private rental could be 'dodgy' to say the least - would they have the required insurances?? Doubtful...............

we have a couple of posters in that area who should be able to point you in the right direction


----------



## mestala (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks for that,I'll await any replies.

S


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

mestala said:


> Thanks for that,I'll await any replies.
> 
> S


I dont know of one in Oliva, but in nearby Gandia:

Alquiler de coches-


----------

